# red flint and laterite mixture, or eco complete



## gsander (Dec 18, 2004)

Thinking about revamping my tank. The tank is a 90 gal aga and has only been set up one month. I purchased red flint stone because I had a major credit at a lfs for items traded in when I dismantled a reef tank. They didn't have eco-complete, but suggested laterite mixture with the red flint.

Now I am reading more and more about eco complete or plain flourite. Why, why, why didn't I discover eco complete prior to the initial setup? I have a 3" substrate mixture of laterite and red flint stone. I'm thinking about removing the red flint and putting it in my watergarden this spring and adding eco complete in it's place. Am I nuts for doing this or should I just add more laterite and flourite? I like the looks of the red flint, but from what I've read the eco complete sounds very rewarding. 

Can I get the same results of eco complete, but adding more laterite or fourite to my existing substrate?

I know this is my decision to make, but advice would be helpful. I would remove the old substrate and add the new and have it set back up within a day.

Not much livestock at the moment so now would be the time to do it if I decide too.

2 adult killies ( found a baby in the tank today, surprise)
7 ottos


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

It seems to me that you don't mind the extra costs, but how about this...what color do you like? With you're red flint, laterite, and possible flourite mixture, you'll be getting a reddish substrate look. With eco-complete you'll be getting a black look. Maybe that could help you finalize your decisions. As far as what's better or not, I do think eco-complete would provide better results, but I think the difference is so small that it's not worth giving up your current substrate for. As some people have reported, plants mainly get their nutrients from the water column. If you have a good nutrient dosage routine, then your plants will do fine. Some people even said that they can grow things in plain gravel. Plus, you have laterite, and I'm positive that is going to help. If you're plants decide to look for nutrients from the substrate, the laterite will provide whatever it needs. 

You don't have to give up you're current plans unless ... you want a totally different look?


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

Dido for me . After many months i have seen that the substrate does not give u everything u need this goes double for high light like me.


----------



## gsander (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes, cost is an issue. I only want to it right. At this point intime I think I will add more laterite. Save the Eco Complete for another tank down in the future. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

With good nutrient levels in the water column and steady output of lighting, it'll be all right. I wish you luck on everything...and report back if you ever face any problem.


----------

